# Rage Ohm Boy by Desire Questions



## JackalR (31/10/18)

Hey guys,

Just got the Rage Ohm Boy Squonker and with the little time I have spent with it I love it.

This is my first squonker device and damn after this I don't know why I kept struggling with dripping all the time. Just a push and its good to go.

Have a few questions though

Regarding the Modes:
What do these modes even do. As far as I understand bypass mode hits the atty at its hardest i.e. as high Wattage as it can go with the chip. But not sure if I'm correct.

Hand mode. Got no idea what that's for. Can I fire it using something else other than my hand? Like my foot?

Power mode is the only one that makes sense to me I think if its similar to the asmodus minkin where you can set soft, medium or hard mode or am I also wrong with that.

Another thing I'm confused with is the squonk bottle. Doesn't it have to screw in to secure it or is there enough friction between the bottle and the device to prevent it from coming out?

As I installed it I pushed it is and was expecting it to click in or something. Almost flooded the dripper before deciding maybe I've pushed hard enough. Luckily I didn't fill the bottle.

Gonna watch reviews tonight to see maybe someone out there did a full review explaining everything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JackalR (31/10/18)

And on a side note is it worth upgrading the firmware to the latest version or not. Can you even check what version is installed without connecting to a pc?

If this is in the wrong thread please move it to the correct one

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HvNDhF (31/10/18)

Hi There.

In short.

Bypass mode: hits atvthe highest safest wattage possible.
Hand Mode: Lets you flipnthe screen around
Power mode: Puts you back into wattage mode if you were in bypass mode.

Bottle: Just push it in and twist it a bit. No click nothing. Same with removing it. Twist and pull.

Youtube is your friend, but also look at the firmware upgrade. Very good upgrade to do. Batteries lasts forever. 



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## JackalR (31/10/18)

Thanks man. To the youtube. The Hand Mode is genuinely a cool feature. Like its one Ive never considered being a righty myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (31/10/18)

JackalR said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just got the Rage Ohm Boy Squonker and with the little time I have spent with it I love it.
> 
> ...


upgrade, battery life performance way better apparently. there is another thread on here where it is verifiable. i'll see if i can find it. as far as my knowledge goes, there is only two firmware versions. the original that doesnt display version and upgrade that does. you can always email Duane he will always answer questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JackalR (31/10/18)

Thanks will run through it tonight. Gonna put a fresh build in because the resistance it picks up is compared to the minikin is quite large. The dripper picks up as 0.18 on the minikin and 0.44 on the rage. I was told there's a 0.2 difference between the squonker pin and the normal pin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Norman Anderson (1/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> upgrade, battery life performance way better apparently. there is another thread on here where it is verifiable. i'll see if i can find it. as far as my knowledge goes, there is only two firmware versions. the original that doesnt display version and upgrade that does. you can always email Duane he will always answer questions.


I did the firmware upgrade, yes, it does make one off a hell off a difference in the battery lifetime.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

